

Ask HN: would you pay for this service? - wsieroci

Hi,<p>I am thinking about creating service which will be like filepicker.io&#x2F;(uploading photos, resizing, cropping) + storing photos on s3 + focus on moderation management (moderation on your own or by using Amazon Mechanical Turk). The main differentiation point would be focus on photos moderation management. It could be used for any social network website&#x2F;app where people are uploading photos. What do you think about this idea? Would you pay for it?<p>Best,
Wiktor
======
namenotrequired
Hi Wiktor,

I think the best thing you could possibly do right now is rephrasing this from
the point of view of your target audience. Perhaps to repost and see if you
get better response this time, but above all, this will be a useful exercise
for you. It will be useful for two reasons; 1. it will force you to specify
your target audience (ideally to a narrow niche of those you think will want
to use this most actively) and 2. it will make you think about your service
from their eyes - as a solution to a problem, not as a bunch of features.
These two things should be part of the foundation of everything you do,
particularly in such an early stage.

Reading about this service you want to provide, I see a few words about what
it would be like, technically, but nothing about why I would want it. Try to
make this your starting point instead. (I know you're targeting an audience of
hackers with this post, but if you're asking if we want to pay for it, we'll
want to know why we'd want to use it first.)

Does this help you?

Bart / namenotrequired

~~~
wsieroci
Yes, thank you! I will try to repost and rephrase this post. You are right
this description could not be the best because it does not tell about specific
problem.

